# Best way to transfer many DIXIE CUP Clones OUTSIDE??



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey all, its been awhile; buda im back!

 I need ideas on how to safely take as many clones from inside, to outside.
  I need to make a device basically to fit over a dixie cup; with a plant in it......so it will be protected when i move it outdoors.
  I need to fit as many rooted clones into my backpack as i can ( this is why i need a good way to make a protective cover for the tops of the dixie cups).

 If you have any ideas on how i can best move a good ammount of soil clones outside, please leave a post.

    The clones arent ready yet.... I have 2 mother plants that i plan on taking as many clones as possible from....then im going to plant them in dixie cups...then when they are stable....im moving and planting them outside.
  Sounds like a late start i know....but im going as fast as i can. im looking at 4/28 as a planting date.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 10, 2008)

never thought about it til now, u know those ice cream suday tops,,, slurpee tops, or something similar, thier clear plastic, with a straw hole in the top, they come in different sizes too. perfect little domes, maybe duct tape some of these, if u can find, to the cups. just a thought, good luck..


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

my idea would be to umm...fix a bed in a nice location.

Get a good soil and just dig a hole suitable for how many clones you WANT put out there, fill the hole with the soil. Take all the clones outside with some root tone and a cup of water. I plant outdoors and i've never used jiffy cubes or whatever. What i do is i cut the clone at a 45 degree angle at the root base, put 3 scores on each side of the clone by the bottom. then i dip it in water, then root tone, and plant it in the ground. if you need you can take like 20 ounces and cut the bottoms off and put over the clone to protect it from wind. Mine always roots and grows fine like that. I wouldn't root them inside then transplant 'em, i'd just go strait to outside like i said. Each to his own though 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ That's about the only thing I can come up with also. Those tops may be applicable if you could find them somewhere. You may be able to put the cups into a box so they fit snugly in there and move them that way. Just be creative. I'm sure you will figure something out. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey EK by a jug of cat litter that comes in those 2 gallon jugs and empty it out. Cut a hole in the top big enough to get the cup and clone inside. It should hold from six to eight dixey cups and clones. I have a small backpack and those jugs fiteasy into them because i have packed in water in them in my backpack. Hope it works for you and it will keep them from mashing in transition.. Slim


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

^^That sounds like a good idea to me. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank all of you for your great comments!!!
  some great ideas you guys got there...but keep them comming.

   thanks dewayne, but i have to grow them inside first, then transplant.....just because i dont think the small clones would survive in the wild or get good light.

 keep the ideas comming bros


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 13, 2008)

this is what i did last season (only i used seed). i put soil 1/3 up a 500ml soda bottle and planted my germinated seed straight into it. then when the plant was big anough i took the bottles to my location and used a scalple to cut off the bottom of the bottles. then i putr the whole bottle wher the plant would grow. this also acted as a propagor for a few weeks while they got used to the climate change. then when they looked like they were going to out grow the bottle, i took it off and let them do there own thing. heres a link;

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12340&highlight=85cannabliss+goes

maybe you could change this idea to suit your clones.

or use a pringles tub, once you pop you cant stop :rofl:

good luck 85C


----------

